# a deal for wilcox?



## blzrfan08 (Apr 10, 2005)

would you guys be up for a deal for Wilcox. How about Wilcox for a first round pick? The Blazers have three and they could send one to you for him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

blzrfan08 said:


> would you guys be up for a deal for Wilcox. How about Wilcox for a first round pick? The Blazers have three and they could send one to you for him.


ok. give me a couple minutes to call sterling and baylor. they might be at lunch still though.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah the Blazers pick not any other teams. Other than that the CLippers need players


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I heard portland has soured on darius miles and his overpriced contract. I dont think salary cap wise though, the clippers could get him, nor would portland necessarily want anything from the clippers. Only thing i can see coming close to working is jaric and wilcox for miles. Wish we had more to offer, id really like miles and jin to come over from portland


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The only 2 players I'd give up for Miles are Chalmers and maybe Moore.

After his episodes last year his trade value isn't going to be high, and it sure as hell isn't high enough to get 2 players like Jaric and Wilcox.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think front office will trade him for a pick, then draft a Euro and leave him in Europe so they don't have to pay him. See Korolev, Schfortanis sp?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd do it for a pick.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> I'd do it for a pick.


ditto


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

But for the salaries to come close it would have to be at least jaric and wilcox i beleive, and thats if we give jaric a salary near 6 million or so.

The reason why i like miles is because he is a fan favorite, sells jerseys, and is a difference maker off of the bench, something that we lacked. Ross was a difference maker off of the bench defensively. Rebraca was decent off of the bench, but only 1 out of 4 games, and only on offense. Miles when he was with us was a deffensive and offensive spark, and could play 3 positions. 

Miles is the reason that some even became clipper fans in the past. Id definately bring him back, before id have gone after SAR, bonzi, Gooden, and others that have been rumored.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Miles is the reason that some even became clipper fans in the past. Id definately bring him back, before id have gone after SAR, bonzi, Gooden, and others that have been rumored.


No lie, because I've seen him play in HS and my Illinois hoops knowledge, I became a Clippers fan. I want to see him return, but I hope that he can clean up his attitude. He has alot of potential and @ 23 years old, he still has a long time ahead of him. I'd take a flyer on him with some picks for Jaric & Wilcox.

My away Miles jersey still hangs in my closet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Deal makes too much sense to be done. The blazers supposedly even are looking for back court help


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

You guys seem to forget, how Wilcox played last year when he spotted for Brand


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah wilcox got off to a good start but then he faded badly. the only thing consistent about wilcox is his inconsistency. he doesnt play d, rebound, or shoot well. i would trade wilcox and jaric for miles in a heartbeat. imagine livingstion throwing lobs to miles all night. thats why i wanted the clips to draft warrick but baylor didnt get my message.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> But for the salaries to come close it would have to be at least jaric and wilcox i beleive, and thats if we give jaric a salary near 6 million or so.
> 
> The reason why i like miles is because he is a fan favorite, sells jerseys, and is a difference maker off of the bench, something that we lacked. Ross was a difference maker off of the bench defensively. Rebraca was decent off of the bench, but only 1 out of 4 games, and only on offense. Miles when he was with us was a deffensive and offensive spark, and could play 3 positions.
> 
> Miles is the reason that some even became clipper fans in the past. Id definately bring him back, before id have gone after SAR, bonzi, Gooden, and others that have been rumored.


you hit it right on the head yamaneko!...i became a fan with that great lineup of Q, D Miles, Corey, and of course Odom...to see D Miles flying to the hole and throwing one down would bring back the magic and excitement missing from our games now...i'd love to see this scenario pan out!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We Need To Trade Wilcox Before His Stock Drops Even Further.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

swift88 said:


> You guys seem to forget, how Wilcox played last year when he spotted for Brand


For one thing, he played well when he was in for Kaman, not Brand.

And the other, even though he played well offensively, he was still a liability defensively and on the glass. Thats the reason he's been in the doghouse.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

RD said:


> For one thing, he played well when he was in for Kaman, not Brand.
> 
> And the other, even though he played well offensively, he was still a liability defensively and on the glass. Thats the reason he's been in the doghouse.



Early November last year, he replaced Brand 'cause of injury. All we need is to implement a defensive mentality in his head. He has the body for it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

last year Brand missed one game due to suspension so how did he replace brand? . . ok then ur argument is done with, he replaced Kaman not brand


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> last year Brand missed one game due to suspension so how did he replace brand? . . ok then ur argument is done with, he replaced Kaman not brand


Yea, I lost memory just to watch cuterich01fan plays. But brand missed 3 games last season, I thought he missed more; hey bad mem


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

An easy and useful trade with Wilcox?

Chris Wilcox for Jared Jeffries!

Both have a lot of potential and need a change of scenario. Washington needs more of a rebounder, and Wilcox fits it. Clippers can use Jeffries at both SF and PF, he can be a lot useful making a good pair with Brand sometimes...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> An easy and useful trade with Wilcox?
> 
> Chris Wilcox for Jared Jeffries!
> 
> Both have a lot of potential and need a change of scenario. Washington needs more of a rebounder, and Wilcox fits it. Clippers can use Jeffries at both SF and PF, he can be a lot useful making a good pair with Brand sometimes...


doesn't really seem like a bad trade idea at all. we've got enough scoring options, so a more defensive minded back up would probably be a good fit. maybe the clippers could get a 2nd rounder out of washington too.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is Doug Christie a expiring contract? Wilcox could be some consolation for losing Vasquez.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

y would they want Doug Christie he is injured and angry about being traded. They dont want another Kittles situation. Wilcox is an expiring contract himself, so they dont need to trade for an expiring contract.

I dont think Jeffries would be that good of a trade, the need to get more of a shooter or a point guard incase Jaric leaves with no point guard coming back in return.


----------

